# Oliver 7 plow



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Anyone have or used an Oliver 7 ?
I had one but sat outside to long ,wheels rotted off . Mistake 
Mistake ! took it to scrap , Regret it but just can’t keep everything ! 
Was a matched for Fordson. 
If you got one would like to see it and hear about it ,( it works )


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dennis,

Thought I would post a couple of pictures for the guys to see what you are talking about. We used to call plows like these these "sulky plows". The plow in the first picture has a tail wheel, which was optional.


----------

